# Fluval 405 pipe help



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Fluvals tubing sucks. I just pulled the nozzle off the end of the output to see if the spraybar I made will go on it. Well not only could I not get the barbed fitting to go into it, but now I cant get the original rubber thing to go back over it. This black ridged pipe is ****. Can I replace it with anything else?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sometimes it is helpful to soak the soft rubber connector in hot water to make it pliable enough to slide back over the tubing.

The Fluval 405 uses 5/8" hose but you will need to double check any vinyl hose to see if it will fit over the connectors. Try to find vinyl tubing that isn't too flimsy as it is more prone to kinking and can restrict the filter flow.


----------



## sweety (Jan 10, 2010)

Warm the end of the pipe up a little in hot water then screw the white fitting onto the pipe


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Plumber's grease will help as well.


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Go pick up some clear plastic tubing of the same diameter at your lfs.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

You need the thick wal vinyl. The thin wall stuff will kink (like you get at HD)


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Bought some of the vinyl piping. It does kink but if I position it the right way it doesn't. There is some really gross tan film that grew on the inside of the tubing over the last few days. And yesterday when I cleaned the canister out and started it back up it knocked alot of it loose and it was blown into the tank. Really gross stuff. Not sure what it is but it didn't grow on any of my other tubing. It's the only vinyl tube I'm using, I left the original fluval tube on the intake.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Clear tubing seems to 'grow' more algae and the color of the bacterial slime seems to be a bit different but I get the same thing in the Eheim green hoses. Some people use a fine mesh net over the end of the filter output to catch the larger gunk when they start the filter back up. You will need to remove the spray bar to accomplish this if you have one installed.


----------



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

Just to check though, that nasty **** is inert, and isn't harmful in any way? Because after an hour in worked its way into the intakes and disappeared.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No it is not harmful, just unsightly to some people.


----------

